# Keysi FIghting Method MMA Program Croydon



## UltraMMA (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all just thought we would introduce we train and teach Keysi Fighting Method within the London area in the following areas:

DnR Dekem and Rekem MMA Program - The system as seen taught to Alex Reid on Bravo. Using traditional Mma techniques and then bringing in a modern KFM Twist you will get phenomenal ground ground and standing. Our sessions not only provide technique but some of the last MMA Conditioning techniques some of which gained from Royal Marines training.

Urban Weapons Program - Many people carry knives and sometimes gun but have you ever thought of legal items you are permitted to carry you can use to defend current modern techniques. Non of what we teach in this program is old dated martial arts where slow motion they work in the real world your dead, we teach full real life scenarios and to a level you will find it easy in any type of situation.

MMA Conditioning - Our main areas of expertise is getting Potential Royal Marines through firstly the PJFT (Pre Joining Fitness Test) and then training for there PRMC (Selection) we have many techniques to enhance fitness for this or all round fitness improvement.

Our Timetable is as follows:

TUESDAYS 8:45 - 10PM

THURSDAYS 8:00 - 9PM, 9:00 - 10PM (Although most do both)

SUNDAYS 12:30 - 2PM

One to one session are available Saturday and Sunday and also weekday session.

Call us to discuss further 0791 213 9582

LEARN THE FITNESS, LEARN THE MOVES, WELCOME TO MMA


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

If im ever in the deep south ill pop in!


----------

